# Gluing Rigid foam board on basement walls



## DeeEyeWhy (Jan 19, 2016)

I have plastered brick foundation walls in my basement and I want to use 2in rigid foam board on my walls down below the frost line to help with eventually using 2x2 furring strips and installing drywall. I can't close the ceiling because the height is too low but I feel like this will give the basement a much cleaner look.

Anyhow. What type of glue should I use to glue the boards to the wall? Liquid nails? Is there any resistance required to allow the boards/glue to solidify? Or just hang and move on.

If anyone has done something like this any advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How To Attach Rigid Foam Insulation To Concrete - YouTube


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

PL300 is the foam board adhesive most box stores will have in stock. You will usually want to brace it with a few boards diagonally against the wall to ensure you are holding it into the glue.


----------



## stop23 (12 mo ago)

I did something similar not too long ago. PL300 to glue the foam to the wall. Instead of using furring strips, I cut strips of 3/4” ply and built frames on the ground. Attached the frames to the wall loosely with tapcon every 30” or so. Drove long screws next to each tapcon to push the frame away from the wall. Plumbed and squared the wall by adjusting the tapcons to pull in and the long screws to push it away. Once it was in the right spot, I sprayed expanding foam behind the frame wherever there was a gap. Once the foam dried I took out the screws and snugged up the tapcons. Wall is plumb, square, straight, and rock solid.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't like the plywood approach because it leaves little depth for running electrical.


----------



## stop23 (12 mo ago)

I used insofast in areas I needed to run wires behind the drywall. It was expensive though which is why I went the plywood route to semi-finish my shop. I decided to run conduit on the outside.


----------

